# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  My Varilux X review

## Happylady

I got myself a pair of Varilux X lenses a couple of days ago and thought I should write a review of them. I am about a -.75 and a -.1.50 with around a diopter of astigmatism and a +2.50 add. I can easily wear most progressives, there have been just a few I found inferior. 

My first impression of the Varilux X was positive. Its certainly as good as any progressive I have ever worn and I have worn many. But is it better? So I decided to compare them side by side with my most recent digital progressive that is the same RX and similar size. 

Straight ahead both are excellent. I can see no difference. When I look through the temporal part of the distance in the glasses, the X is slightly clearer, almost as clear as straight ahead. The other lenses are decent but dont have quite the clarity. 

The width of the channel and reading are are very close in both pairs, I cant see any difference. The reading area is the width of a page in a hardback book which is very decent with a +2.50 add. I do notice that with the new X lense allows me to see from the top of the page to the bottom without adjusting my head. With the other pair I do need to slightly adjust my head up to see the top of the page. So the X is better. This must be the extend technology. 

They work very well with a desktop monitor as long as the monitor is not too high. The channel isnt extremely wide but its placed just right so its very comfortable. I didnt get a chance to try my other glasses at work yesterday because we were so busy. 

The differences are subtle but definitely there. My other progressives are very good but these are better. I rate them A+. 

I also got the new Crizal Sapphire 360 AR and its excellent. At work yesterday a patient commented that it looked like I didnt have any lenses in my frame! I see a slight bluish reflection at times when looking at them, so I can see the lenses, but its great.

----------


## Uilleann

A nice subjective impression HL, thank you!  Can you expand on the Sapphire 360 a bit?  I know the original Sapphire has had some noticeable issues over the years as both the color reflex changes rather dramatically (from it's original nice deep cobalt blue reflex to a much more noticeable (and to me very ugly) almost sky blue to blue green reflex.  In addition to seeming to have lost a step in terms of clean-ability and scratch resistance.  Essilor swears to me nothing has changed, but it just ain't what it once was.  I've sent back more pairs than I can remember for bad quality control on reflex color alone (usually noticed by the patient).  And we've switched to Avancé pretty much exclusively over Sapphire now for our Essilor jobs.

Can you expand anymore on the 'new' 360 version any further?

I'm a bit miffed as I had just re-ordered my newest lenses myself (S design) and they dropped the X roll out about 2 months later.  So I'll be waiting a while before changing mine up again.  :)  Happy holidays!

----------


## Happylady

I had a pair of Sapphire about 4 years ago and thought they were fine but not really much of an improvement on Avance. Until recently I rarely sold it so Im not aware of any issues with it. 

Ive been selling more since its been VSP approved and the same price as Avance. No problems yet. The color on mine is a greenish blue, not bad.

----------


## Happylady

I want to update that the X is the best progressive I have for my desktop computer. I'll wear different pairs of glasses to work to match my outfit but I always bring my X lenses. I usually find myself switching to it because I can see better with it. Now, it's not a magic lens- if the monitor is too high I will still need to tilt my chin up, but its works much better.

----------

